# Location X DVD on Tarpon Fishing



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, I bought and just watched it. I previously bought Chasing Silver and watched it.

I think I do have Tarpon fever. I want to catch one on a fly rod and sight cast to it.

Joe


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

was the dvd worth it? how much and where?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I got it on Amazon. Is was for me. It is different than the Chasing Silver.
I did learn a lot from both DVD's.

You can see the trailers for the DVD's on Youtube and http://www.howardfilms.com/mainTrailers.html

Joe


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Love the last line in chasing Silver. 1/29! Some good fishing there!

Rob C


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

It's been a while since I searched on where that actually is, so it might be out now, but I found out by doing my own bit of research. From what I understand, the conditions have to be really good for that type of fishing to happen in that location. More times than not, it is blown out. But then again, the real story could be a small sliver of truth in the myth that we all speculate about. But, I did figure out the guide in the video for sure, and that's one big key to the puzzle.

But yeah, that's some sick p00n fishing. You spend countless days getting your butt handed to you for one day like that.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thats quite a trailer... killer action.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Both are great videos. Unfortunately, "Location X" has not happened the past two seasons. It is in NW Florida and is actually a pretty small area with only a handful of stake out spots available. The tarpon migration has been changing somewhat the past few years, and seems to be occurring later in the lower FL keys. Tarpon season used to start in mid-March and run through mid-June. This past season, the season was about a month later than that. 
My best suggestion would be to try to book a lower keys guide when you have a strong (read negative) outgoing tide in the evening. This usually coincides with full moon phases. When you get that condition in May and June, you will get a worm hatch. The fish become very reckless at that time, and it is quite possible to jump 10+ fish in an evening session. It is quite something to see when a 100 pound tarpon violently attacks a fly that is smaller than a lot of common redfish flies. Also interesting to note that once a worm hatch has occurred, they will continue to eat a worm fly pretty well til the end of tarpon season, even when no hatch is occurring. 
I "moved" to the lower keys in April this year and have been living with two guides there since then. If you have questions about stuff down there, feel free to pm me backcast, and I will do my best to answer.

Good luck in your pursuit of the silver king!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

bigfly55 - I just posted this is another thread, but I just got back from Belize and my guide there said that the migrating fish showed up in December and were gone by April. They usually show up around March/April and stay through August, with some still around in September. I didn't see any larger, migrating fish. All were local, mid-range fish (30 - 70 pounders). That's a strange pattern change for sure.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

That sure is! I am in H-town visiting at the moment, but when I get back, I'll do a little digging around with some of the brain trust and see what I can find out. Pretty sure that most of the data from BTT has the fish we see in the Gulf pretty much staying in the Gulf/Lower Keys. Once they leave the keys, they head up the coast and end up in La/TX. There is another group that end up going up the East coast as well, with some real whoppers netted up every year. As in 300+ lb. fish. I do not have any confirmation on that, but a guide from up there that stayed with us for a few weeks this spring told us that, and he really had no reason to bs us about it and was not really a "storyteller" if you know what I mean.
Hope you had a great trip down there, and thanks for passing that info along. Once I can talk with some of the research people, I'll post what I am told.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im still dreaming of my first even after 8 years of trying


----------

